# Bulking with 150-200grams of carbs



## Rishiii (Sep 20, 2014)

Has anyone had any success bulking with 150-200 grams of carbs a day and higher fat? Ive tried bulking with more than 200 carbs a day but didn't feel great whereas at this range I feel better.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

In for replys. Assuming your cals are over maintenance it ahould work?

Im trying carb cycling to lean bulk at moment with 300g carbs around workouts on training days - 100 - 150g carbs non training days - cals high training - around maintenance when not . Only 4 weeks in so early days at moment


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't see a problem with this at all ?

In for the replays also


----------



## Rishiii (Sep 20, 2014)

Jon.B said:


> In for replys. Assuming your cals are over maintenance it ahould work?
> 
> Im trying carb cycling to lean bulk at moment with 300g carbs around workouts on training days - 100 - 150g carbs non training days - cals high training - around maintenance when not . Only 4 weeks in so early days at moment


yea im doing smilar but higher carb only one or two days 250-300 on bigger muscle groups eg. legs/back. on non-training days i stay 50. This I feel fine however as soon as i do 200+ everyday just start to feel crappy.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Rishiii said:


> Has anyone had any success bulking with 150-200 grams of carbs a day and higher fat? Ive tried bulking with more than 200 carbs a day but didn't feel great whereas at this range I feel better.


If your eating more calories than maintenance then it should not matter whether it fat or carbs, you should gain weight


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Totally possible to add LBM with carbs at 150-200g.... keeping your carbs around your workout and pro/fats meals at other times could help you recomp/keep you leaner whilst you attempt to gain muscle!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm doing this but having slightly higher carbs 300g split pre and post workout and the rest of my meals are pro/fat/veg. Not counting cals as yet b cos used to the volume of food just up it slightly and gaining again, really love this way of eating, but bit worried as a read hacksi rote in a thread high fat high carb diets are unhealthy, unsure if splitting the meals how I am is good or bad, but will let you no as soon as I get blood results and check up from doc. Due it for my crohns and other issues


----------



## ThePariah122678 (Jul 15, 2014)

I bulk on 400+ carbs a day and feel great to be honest

Each to their own I guess it's all personal preference really different macros are used mostly for psychological reasons vs physiological reasons


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Rishiii said:


> Has anyone had any success bulking with 150-200 grams of carbs a day and higher fat? Ive tried bulking with more than 200 carbs a day but didn't feel great whereas *at this range I feel better*.


I think this is your answer.

Calorie surplus is required for bulking. If you are someone who does well on a lowish carb diet, then there's probably no good reason why you need to force in carbs on a bulk.

Personally I wouldn't do it, because I'm a carbophile, and typically bulk on a diet of 50-55% carbs - but that just shows the individual variation between people. Going <200g of carbs a day makes me hungry & grumpy


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Loads and loads of carbs for me, there is nothing like feeling full and pumped when you have just woke up in the morning


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Very possible. A lot of athletes have this approach, using the pales system.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

You can gain weight on zero carbs.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I feel bloated on 300+ carbs a day

May try going back to carbs around workout


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I think this is your answer.
> 
> Calorie surplus is required for bulking. If you are someone who does well on a lowish carb diet, then there's probably no good reason why you need to force in carbs on a bulk.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't do it, because I'm a carbophile, and typically bulk on a diet of 50-55% carbs - but that just shows the individual variation between people. Going <200g of carbs a day makes me hungry & grumpy


This!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

As long as your protein and calories are sufficient, that's the main thing. I wouldn't recommend a keto or fat-free bulking diet obviously, but going low on either will work well for some.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

banzi said:


> You can gain weight on zero carbs.


Yeah but why would you want to?

Surely this will inhibit gains, massively.....you need carbs, for muscle fullness, pump, and fascia stretching


----------

